# What do you think of him? *Potential horse*



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi everyone! 

Meet Strutt. He is a 3 year old Grade Quarter Horse gelding that I'm thinking of buying. I need a horse for school in September that will be used for ranch/cow work. What do you guys think about him? I know the pictures aren't the best but they're the only ones that turned out! He's currently 14.2hh and will mature to around 15 hh. He isn't registered because his mother wasn't but his bloodlines are pretty good and are known for their cow sense and their ability to learn quickly. His half sister is doing amazingly in team cow penning championships! He's pretty stocky and his owner said he's built to be catty. I don't really know what that means! Haha

They were asking $800 for him but I have requested that he be started (that's what the course calls for - a horse that only knows the basic w/t/c) and his price has raised to $1200. That's pretty cheap for horses around here! Any feedback is greatly appreciated


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Can't tell you much from these pictures, but if you get some pictures of him standing square on a flat surface more people should be able to help. He looks down hill, which is a trait of most stock horses. To me he seems like he wouldn't have any trouble getting down and chasing a cow if that is what he needed to do. For an untrained grade, that price seems a bit high, but around here you could pick something like that up for a lot less, but if it is a good deal in your area I don't see why not. Hopefully something I said was helpful, and good luck.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah, he would definitely be used for working with cows. I'm taking a Western Ranch & Cow Horse program at a college in Alberta, Canada and that's mainly what they do - cutting cows, doctoring, etc. 

Most grade horses around here, untrained, are close to $2000 or more! It's crazy .. it's very rare that you find a horse here under $1000


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

JavaLover said:


> Most grade horses around here, untrained, are close to $2000 or more! It's crazy .. it's very rare that you find a horse here under $1000


Wow~ I find dogs more expensive than horses around here.
I traded my mare for a can of Coke-cola.

As far as your horse~ I know nothing about confo., but, I love his face and he looks like his butt is going to big!!!
I adore ranch horses.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Catpeedontherug said:


> Wow~ I find dogs more expensive than horses around here.
> I traded my mare for a can of Coke-cola.
> 
> As far as your horse~ I know nothing about confo., but, I love his face and he looks like his butt is going to big!!!
> I adore ranch horses.


Really? You traded a horse for a can of coke-cola?! Wow haha! Even off the track Standardbreds here cost up to $1000 .. which seem to be close to free everywhere else!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Wellhes certainly stunning! Love that face! Always a sucker for four white socks!
Hope he's what you need and more! Good luck!


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I would buy him just for his nose. 

Kidding. Can't tell much from the pics at all, but I think he's cute.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Solid looking fellow! I like him.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He looks remarkably similar to my Brother's horse who is Mr San Peppy and Doc O'Lena bred.

I can't tell a whole lot about his conformation, but I can't see signs of any horrible faults. If his mind is good, then I'd take a really close look at him.

Can't see his feet, but his legs look good and sturdy with decent bone. He should make a good prospect.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Are you going to LakeLand College? if you don't mind me asking... Thats one of the colleges I would like to go to when I graduate, and take the cow horse program...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Omg he's so cuuuuuuute! I love his face 

Looks very solid. LOVE his hind end, it will look especially nice once he begins working 

I'm glad you're beginning the search now! The last thing you want to do is wait till the last minute and be stuck with something that isn't going to be right for you.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Breezy2011 said:


> Are you going to LakeLand College? if you don't mind me asking... Thats one of the colleges I would like to go to when I graduate, and take the cow horse program...


Yep, that's the college I'm going to!

Thanks for the input everyone - I wanted to start the search now just to be safe! I'm going to visit this boy on the 9th of March - He will be about 2 or 3 weeks into his training then.


----------



## fadedbluejean (Sep 22, 2012)

i reallyy like him he has a sweet little face& looks to be a sturdy little guy. perfect for ranch work. and 12hundred is a good deal for a greenbroke ranch horse


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank for the input - he is a very sweet looking fellow. Hopefully it all works out and we have a connection!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness I love him! I have no real critique, but he is just too adorable!


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

I would just make sure that you're happy with the angle/length of his pasterns (for gettin' down on those cows!)-- would love to see more pictures, though! What a sweet face! I adore his little stocky QH body.


----------

